# 68 ac/heat ducts



## banshman (Mar 23, 2017)

I need the center vent duct and the passenger side elbow that goes to the vent. I also need the vacuum hose harness. If anyone has these parts or even part numbers for the ducts it would be a huge help. 
Thank you


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

everything is 68 only ,,, I do know that ....
everything.. vents ,,, ducts,,, hoses,,, elbows ,,,,lap manifold ,, heater control ,,,
part numbers are in the GTO restoration guide
its a good book to own
I have a couple but none by me ...


----------



## Rosewood (Jan 3, 2016)

i have a couple of vents and the center duct


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

in line for the big lower duct ...
Scott


----------



## banshman (Mar 23, 2017)

Sorry , I meant the center duct that goes to the vent in the dashboard. Is that tube the one that goes to the passenger dash vent? That other piece is that for * track cars only so the air blows around it?


----------



## banshman (Mar 23, 2017)

Great news! I found the guy I got NY car from, he had my heater box, center duct to vent, and the fresh air vent in kick panel. I still need a 68 vacuum harness and thre flex pipe tiio the right vent, it should be 3.25 diameter part number 9786107


----------

